# 14 week old Charlie



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

Here are the newest pictures of Charlie at 14 weeks:wub::


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness... she is a beauty!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, she is soo cute!!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

OMG she is gorgeous!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she is so beautiful


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So cute, you want to cudle her.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

She sure is a cutie pie !!


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Looks like a special lady.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh! She is adorable!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What a cutie pie!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

OH Charlie is a beautiful puppy







what a cutie


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

She is so fluffy and cute! I'll bet you cant put her down!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... what a cutie pie!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Aug 28 2005, 08:45 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
haha... i just posted that too.. that was the first words to pop in my head after seeing those cute pics!


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

what a gorgeous pup


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

What a beauty


----------

